# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  server name درSqlexpress

## yekchehellom

با سلام متاسفانه نمي دونم تو قسمت server name تو SQLexpress managment studioچي بايد بنويسم.(سيستم عاملم win server 2008)و اين ارور رو مي ده :------------------------------A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 2)------------------------------ممنون ميشم اگه راهنمايي كنين.

----------


## barnamenevisforme

آیا برنامتون با database روی یک سیستم هستند،یا خیر؟

----------


## yekchehellom

من فعلا از هيچ برنامه اي استفاده نمي كنم.فقط SQLexpress دارم كه مي خوام  با VS بهش وصل شم و برنامه نويسي كنم، كه اين مشكل پيش اومده.ممنونم از توجه شما.

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
دوست عزیز اینو چک کنید،هر دو مورد باید در حالت start باشه
conf.JPG

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
سرور های زیر رو امتحان کن:
.       نقطه
(local)      با پرانتز
192.168.0.1     آدرس آی پی

----------


## yekchehellom

> سلام
> دوست عزیز اینو چک کنید،هر دو مورد باید در حالت start باشه
> conf.JPG


sql browser ام stop شده!... چي كار بايد بكنم؟

----------


## سعید صابری

باید stratesh  کنی روی آیکونش راست کلیک کن و start بزن

----------


## yekchehellom

> باید stratesh  کنی روی آیکونش راست کلیک کن و start بزن


وقتي راست كليك مي كنم روش، تمام گزينه ها بجز properties غير فعالن!!!

----------


## yekchehellom

ممنونم از همه كساني كه منو راهنمايي كردن.مشكل حل شد.

----------

